# Possible Buy



## allboutjess (Aug 13, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

He's doing his job & looks good-nice knee tuck-up, ears forward. A prospect? Or allready bought?


----------



## allboutjess (Aug 13, 2012)

Prospect, thanks for the help!


----------



## allboutjess (Aug 13, 2012)

Here are two more possiblities
The first three are Alley and the last two are Daisy
Thanks!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Daisy's not bad. I love how the grey tucks!! Alley's hind end drops off too much, imo, to aid jumping.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

the grey for sure. the other two just dont have the nice crisp look while jumping. and lets face it... the grey is downright cute.  haha


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

*sees pony club badge* SAVE THE HORSE! GET THE GREY


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh, the gray. What a beauty!


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

Yep, God love a good rally horse! I like the Gray.


----------



## LaYuqwam111 (Feb 9, 2012)

yep, definitely the gray. second choice would probably be the pinto.


----------



## allboutjess (Aug 13, 2012)

My trainer is going to see if Buster's (the grey) owners can bring him out to look at but we might have to wait till after Christmas because of all the different family gatherings and holiday parties, but I hope that Buster is the one. I tried Daisy and she did everything I asked her but she just didnt seem happy like she was mad and bucking or anything she just look really bored. Thanks for all the help, I will keep you up dated.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I like the grey one best. What is it you're looking for?


----------



## allboutjess (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm looking for a hunter/jumper and/or eventing horse. I really would like to event but would also like to do hunter/jumper shows.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Gray looks fantastic, I would try him out in a heartbeat.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

LaYuqwam111 said:


> yep, definitely the gray. second choice would probably be the pinto.


This is my call as well


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

The grey, for sure!!


----------



## SkyeMac (Dec 8, 2012)

The grey looks lovely. He looks engaged, interested and happy. It might be a good idea to get him a jumping bib with how he tucks his knees though. 
I think the paint(Daisy?) is in second, but still not overly engaged, and doesn't look like she enjoys working very much.
Alley doesn't look engaged through her entire body or like shes having a good time. Her hindquarters don't look like they're coming under and she doesn't look that happy either


----------



## allboutjess (Aug 13, 2012)

Here is one more possiblity:

This is Cover Girl/ Maybelline


----------



## westdressgirl (Dec 13, 2012)

Looks like a nice honest mount!


----------



## allboutjess (Aug 13, 2012)

Going to go see Buster on Sunday!! Hoping that he is a good ride!


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

UPDATE???? Curious minds must know


----------



## allboutjess (Aug 13, 2012)

He was absolutely perfect! Both on ground and under saddle, but before I buy I need to show the videos to my trainer to make sure she approves as she was not able to make it. I found out that he was an off the track appendix quarter horse, and I have always really wanted an off the track horse so it must be a match made in heaven!!! 

There is one more thing ,I haven't looked up yet and am on my way to do, about 1 and half years ago he tore his urethra they said that they had a small surgery and has never had a problem, so some help on this subject.


----------



## equinelyn (Dec 15, 2010)

Can you post the video on here?  I'm curious to see how she moves.


----------



## allboutjess (Aug 13, 2012)

Yeah I I have a few minutes before my next exam so I will try to post it after or I will post it when I get home my trainer likes him but he has a limited movement so we are going to look at a few more horses before we buy him.


----------



## allboutjess (Aug 13, 2012)

Gosh do you know how long it takes for the videos to upload! And of course mine failed to upload after I left it uploading all night so I will ty to upload it again today, sorry for the delay.


----------



## allboutjess (Aug 13, 2012)

I love what I do- Buster - YouTube

Here is just a little bit of him sorry forgot about posting tomorrow I am looking at 3 more horses then thursday I am looking at 2-3 more.


----------



## allboutjess (Aug 13, 2012)

Here is the one that I liked from yesterday the barn was really weird since it used to be saddleseat so the video was kinda hard to make but what do you think of Quincy?


----------



## allboutjess (Aug 13, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

The two videos the horses seem a bit dull and uninterested though not bad jumpers. I like the first horse you posted as an eventer, otherwise maybe Alley.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## allboutjess (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks the second one- Quincy. Would need a bit training looking at an eventer thrusday that I really like-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-35IIBkGfY


----------



## HunterJumper4Ever (May 15, 2012)

The gray seems to have better movement over the jumps, and a nice front leg tuck. And he's absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## allboutjess (Aug 13, 2012)

Which grey the one with the video or the one pictured on the first page?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsey Hillbilly (Jan 7, 2013)

I have no idea what you want this horse for, but I'm going to assume you want it for jumping because most of the photos are of the horses jumping. If I was you I would personally get the grey in the first few photos. Not just because she is a stunner but because I think she looks to have the best jumping potential and she is is one of the most rounded horses going over the jump. My second choice would be the paint Daisy (is that her name? Can't be bothered going back to look!) because again I do believe she shows potential and with the correct traing or further advancing with jumping she could be quite a good little jumper. All in all it is your desicion and since I have no idea how you ride or how these horses move or what kind of rider they need. I truly think that you should go with what YOU think will be the best mount for you or what your instructor thinks.


----------



## allboutjess (Aug 13, 2012)

Here's some more that we are looking at later
Flashy Grey Show Horse! | Buy this Horse at Equine.com

Novice Level Event Packer - Safe, Easy and Fun!

16.2 Kid-Broke Thoroughbred Gelding

Thoroughbred Horse for Sale in Peculiar, Missouri


----------



## JumpingJiminy (May 2, 2012)

Roxxy is a cutie, she might be worth looking at, but I do like the look of the grey. This is based off of the fact that I'm guessing you're interested in these horses for eventing?


----------



## allboutjess (Aug 13, 2012)

Bump Bump


----------



## Horsecents1997 (Jan 20, 2013)

Go with the grey for sure!


----------



## allboutjess (Aug 13, 2012)

So went and looked at some horses yesterday and this is the one we have decided on opinions?

Sweet event gelding, fun! for sale in Mclean, Illinois :: HorseClicks


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice choice!


----------



## allboutjess (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks we havent had the vet check yet but I hope it goes well!


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

I like that TB (last one) the best! Good luck on the vet check.


----------



## allboutjess (Aug 13, 2012)

Here is a video of him and me!


----------



## allboutjess (Aug 13, 2012)

Bumpp  What do you guys think of him?


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

Steps very short and opens his mouth to avoid contact a couple times in the video. His left front concerns me. Especially the way he sloppily hangs his legs over the small vertical is huge no for me. If you're looking for a solid event horse I'd keep looking.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Does look short strided, but my eventer, pretty sure she's a TB, not 100% though, she was quite short and choppy when I first got her, she was very green though, now she has a larger/longer step, I did put a LOT of work into it, trot poles, long and low, and also lots of training on the ground, depends what level eventing you want to do, he could do intro (80cm) easy. He doesn't have the best trot or canter, he jumps into the canter, doesn't submit (yet) He does hang his legs a bit over the jump, but depends how green or badly trained he is and that will/can change dramatically, ask your trainer, s/he'll know best for you


----------

